# Is e-mail notification working correctly?



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

When I'm logged off from TCF, I get an e-mail for the first new post for each subscribed thread, although not always in a timely manner. But that's not why I'm posting.

When I'm logged on, I get an e-mail for every post to every subscribed forum, sometimes dozens of them. That can't be right. Is this how this feature is supposed to work? Shouldn't there be no e-mails sent while I'm on-line? 

Just wondering.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I'm having this same problem.. Me and my computers have been off-line all day. I come back, fire everything up, and I've got dozens of post notifications in my mailbox for only three different threads I have subscriptions to ... and they each take me to the last post, not my last unread post, as it used to work. So now I have to scroll up to the point I remember reading, then start reading the thread again to catch up.

The system used to work fine up to a few days ago... now it is sending me email for every thread update, instead of just one. It is as if I am constantly logged on to the forums, but I am not in any way.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Tcrubuyuuie is an ad bot. Should be banned ASAP.

And I'm still having the same problem with email notifications. Whenever I use "last read post" links, it ALWAYS takes me to the end of each thread... and not MY last read post like it used to do (like every other VB forum does correctly).

Any way to fix this?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I am still having this problem.. I'm getting an email notification for every new post to the current iphone thread. I've cleared my cookies and unsubbed and re-subbed to the thread. 

I can be disconnected for hours, and end up with 20 email notifictions of the same thread when I return.

Is anybody listening?


----------

